# Movers Connection



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

DirecTV customer within first year (started July 2013) and will be moving to a new house in April 2014.

Does anyone have any idea what the fees will be to move? I'm not interested in adding a receiver at this time, nor do I care about adding on to a commitment. I'm just looking to get a clue as to what to expect.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DirecTV Movers Connection allows one free move within the 24 month commitment. Your receivers and remotes must be at your new address when the tech arrives. You will not be billed as long as your DirecTV account is in good standing and all monthly statements are paid on time. Just call DirecTV and make a appointment for your new address when you are ready.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Only DIRECTV can authoritatively answer that question.


DIRECTV said:


> Qualifications based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> DirecTV Movers Connection allows one free move within the 24 month commitment.


a free movers is after 12 months of consecutive service. since the OP does not have 12 months in yet, there will be a fee


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Typically, *peds48*'s answer would be correct. The extenuating circumstance is the "current offer".

Fee _could be_ something like this, for an account in good standing:

$19.95 Delivery/Handling
$99 move fee

Since some offers are "reactive" and not "proactive", good idea to ask if there is anything else that can be done, or if charges can be billed later (next invoice) rather that paid up front.

Remember, that's only an example. Every account is unique.

Much like new customer offers, the same goes for Movers. At some points in the year, Movers will offer a free (or almost free) move for nearly all customers, regardless of account history and tenure. At other times, customers with less than 12 months tenure will incur a fee (amount is based on account history) and customers with a sketchy account history may incur a fee. Good idea to keep checking 

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never seen a DirecTV Mover's offer that has not had the stipulation that you have to have service for 12 months before you can use it, and that you can only use it once in any 12 month period of time.

That does not mean that you may not be able to get a CSR to give you some help with the cost of it. However, since you will have only been a customer for 10 months at that time I'm not sure they will be able to give you all that much help. You will still be under the new customer offers (assuming you got them), and you won't have had that much of a history as a customer.

I'm not sure what the typical mover's expense is though, and I'm not 100% sure if anyone else here could say for sure. Your best bet is most likely going to be to call them and ask. If you call and find out maybe you could post back here in case others ask this question in the future.


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

This is a somewhat timely thread. We sold our house last July, moved into a rental, and are moving into a new home in April. D* gave us a "free" move in July, throwing in a Genie and Sunday Ticket.

Will be interesting to see what they do when I move for the second time in 9 months. Being a customer of 15 years with a fairly high average monthly bill, would be nice if they step up. I'm not one of those people to play CSR roulette or call for credits - I'll take whatever they give me. Just interested to see what that is.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kaminar said:


> Typically, *peds48*'s answer would be correct. The extenuating circumstance is the "current offer".
> 
> Fee _could be_ something like this, for an account in good standing:
> 
> ...


Of course everything on DirecTV is "reactive" want prove? see this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206404-anyone-call-directv-and-reduce-their-bill-share-stats-here/page-14?hl=%2Bhave+%2Byou+%2Bcall+%2Bdirectv+%2Bcancel#entry3231127


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

I had an interesting phone call today.

The CSR I spoke with quoted me $179 and said DirecTV never does free moves, there's always a fee. The ETF would be about $220. She "checked with a supervisor" and got it down to $110. She said even if we keep paying our monthly service and get out of our first year, there would still be a fee.

I'm throwing the BS flag on what the CSR said for much of this. What do you think of all of this?

Account is on autopay, and in good standing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jab5325 said:


> I had an interesting phone call today.
> 
> The CSR I spoke with quoted me $179 and said DirecTV never does free moves, there's always a fee. The ETF would be about $220. She "checked with a supervisor" and got it down to $110. She said even if we keep paying our monthly service and get out of our first year, there would still be a fee.
> 
> ...


have you been with directv at least for one year?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

No. My year isn't up until July.

What struck me was the CSR saying there are never free moves. At $110 or $179, I'd be better off not moving the service while continuing to pay my monthly payment and waiting until July to see about the free move she said didn't exist.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jab5325 said:


> No. My year isn't up until July.
> 
> What struck me was the CSR saying there are never free moves. At $110 or $179, I'd be better off not moving the service while continuing to pay my monthly payment and waiting until July to see about the free move she said didn't exist.


well that is the problem. You can get a free move after you complete 12 months with them

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

I understand that.

Once again, what I don't understand is the CSR's insistance that there were no free moves, and that even after I'm a customer for a year, the same charge would apply.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jab5325 said:


> I understand that.
> 
> Once again, what I don't understand is the CSR's insistance that there were no free moves, and that even after I'm a customer for a year, the same charge would apply.


well she was trying to justified the charge now, at least that is how it looks like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

I just processed a move today and here's what happened..

Premier subscriber with MLB, NHL, and NFL since 2007.

I suspended service last September, as I was out of the country for the winter, now relocating to Las Vegas.

DirecTV was kind enough to allow me stay suspended for over their normal 6 month maximum.

I have 2 boxes, a Genie and an HR 23, and I'll now need 2 more.
They're giving me one Genie Mini and charging me $99 for the other.

Sunday Ticket Max is included for one year.
They discounted MLB EI with a 6 month $10 credit because I told them of my concern about not carrying the Dodger's channel.

I was charged a $19.95 Delivery and Installation fee.

Since you must be "active", not suspended, in order to schedule the move, they will also issue a daily credit later for all the days between now and the installation date. My boxes are still in a warehouse in the midwest.

All this wiped out my old agreement and I now have a new 2 year deal.

Overall, this is a very fair deal, and I can't wait to have my service active again.
I miss the Super 15 Rugby on 490-1!

Oh, and major kudos to the female rep in Miami who handled this. I probably should not put her name here, but she was terrific.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So for $120 you get the system installed, two clients, NFL ST, that sounds like a good tp deal to me as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

Got the price down to $21.95 with another free year of Sunday Ticket. I'll take it.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I moved in March. Had DTV at our old address for over two years so we were eligible to get a free equipment upgrade. However due to situations beyond our control,(new landlord didn't want dish on house and they could not put it on the siding), they had to do a pole mount. Since the ground was frozen they could not do it then. I waited two plus months and then called to have it installed. It took a while but we got the same offer when we moved(a Genie and 1genie mini). All we had to pay was the $19.95 delivery fee(and taxes) and it was added to our bill this month so there was no out of pocket expense. A total cost of over $650 for $19.95. I will take that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

paulsonj72 said:


> I moved in March. Had DTV at our old address for over two years so we were to get a free equipment upgrade. However due to situations beyond our control,(new landlord didn't want dish on house and they could not put it on the siding), they had to do a pole mount. Since the ground was frozen they could not do it then. I waited two plus months and then called to have it installed. It took a while but we got the same offer when we moved)a Genie and 1 gemie mini). All we had to pay was the $19.95 delivery fee(and taxes) and it was added to our bill this month so there was no out of pocket expense. A total cost of over $650 for $19.95. I will take that.


That is an awesome deal, can't argue that!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jab5325 said:


> Got the price down to $21.95 with another free year of Sunday Ticket. I'll take it.


excellent deal. Customer for 9 months and cashes in on the Mover's deal and only has to pay $21.95 PLUS they gave you ST.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

peds48 said:


> That is an awesome deal, can't argue that!


Although checking the past deal, there was no $19.95 delivery fee. But I am not arguing that. The other costs of over $650 for the genie, genie mini and dish etc wre up there and I didn't have to pay for those.


----------

